# I like to torture animals



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I can't help it. Since a kid I always had this uncontrollable feeling inside me that whenever I saw a cat or dog, I felt like torturing it. I need professional help. I would especially like to thank those on this site who claimed I was being cruel for trying to teach my dog to learn to get used to a portable fan. As you can see in the video, I put a very powerful fan (capable of causing winds of speeds of 100 mph+) in front of my dog's face on a hot summer day. I just can't stop torturing animals. Please don't report my video.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well I'm glad you have acknowledged that you need professional help and I hope you go and get it ASAP.


----------



## WhoAmIToday (Jul 29, 2011)

Well it's great that you're considering professional help, but there is one thing that's bothering me... That's not actually a dog, it's a chicken.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

I didn't see the video first so I obviously thought the OP was being serious about torturing animals, I thought the OP might have been serious. Now I can see that you were only joking there. Obviously I missed the intent of the thread. We'll leave it at that. I didn't copy and paste anything I know psychology. So I've edited my post. watched the video and I see what your video was.


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

Speaking of serial killers, do you know what Jeff Dahmer's defense was when he was accused of killing and eating all those men? "They started it!"

That's just a joke. Anyway, I know it might be fun to torture and abuse a little animal's life, but it isn't right! If you can't control your urges then you should give your dog away.


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

lol


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

lol aww what a cute dog. Apparently some people didn't bother watching the video. Or looking at the screenshot. Or remembers the other thread that this refers to. It happens.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I see what you did there.



Arrested Development said:


> Or remembers the other thread that this refers to. It happens.


I remember the thread. And locking your dog in a cage with something it's obviously afraid of is still not cool. (except in this case it was a fan, so it may have felt cool to some, but... you know what I mean).


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

You monster. Look at that poor creature....all flopped over. O_O


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Ironpain said:


> You need to get as far away from animals as possible. Torturing Animals tells me a part of you finds perverse pleasure in the mistreatment of animals, you may to want to control an animal,to perform non-specific sadism, Abusing an animal is a way for a human to find power/joy/fulfillment through the torture of a victim they know cannot defend itself.
> 
> Now I'm not saying you have a psychopathic personality disorders and that your going to become a Jeffrey Dahmer because you Torture animals but you have to be aware of that pattern in your head, there's that urge the same urge that drives murderers like Dahmer and Bundy to kill even when they know it's wrong they can't stop themselves it's an impulse.
> 
> ...


did you just copy and paste that here? nice. i don't even torture animals fool, did you see the video?


----------



## Tinavoid (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow, _someone_ lacks attention! : P

The dog sure is suffering. I mean look at how the fan doesn't look absolutely relaxing at all : P


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Aw that poor doggy...lol

My dogs are gonna want a fan now.


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

OP admit it! This was the fan that you actually used:









Seriously, though I have to admit that for a split second when I first read the title I may or may not have fantasized about doing terrible, horrible things to the OP. Then I clicked the thread and lols were had.

Animal abuse tends to bring out an emotional side in people, and I think that maybe the op just worded the situation poorly in the original thread causing some people to get a bit worked up.


----------



## ColdTurkey (Aug 29, 2011)

I tortured mice once.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lol I can't view youtube at work so I completely missed the "joke"!


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Arrested Development said:


> OP admit it! This was the fan that you actually used:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, it was meant for a few fools who claimed I was being cruel and evil to my dog on another post.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Unrelated photo of my cat.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ShinAkuma said:


> I can't help it. Since a kid I always had this uncontrollable feeling inside me that whenever I saw a cat or dog, I felt like torturing it. I need professional help. I would especially like to thank those on this site who claimed I was being cruel for trying to teach my dog to learn to get used to a portable fan. As you can see in the video, I put a very powerful fan (capable of causing winds of speeds of 100 mph+) in front of my dog's face on a hot summer day. I just can't stop torturing animals. Please don't report my video.


I want one of those fans.......for ME! :lol

That is a smart dog. He knew where the breeze was at.


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Jeffrey dahmer springs to mind. Didnt he play with animal bones when he was a kid??

Anyway, im glad your joking :,)


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Tugwahquah said:


> Aw that poor doggy...lol
> 
> My dogs are gonna want a fan now.


Don't let them see this thread, but in secret, plot to buy a good fan.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

strawberryjulius said:


> Unrelated photo of my cat.


My unrelated comment about your unrelated photo of your cat: Awwww!


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

I guess some were brave enough to click on the video, but I wasn't about to click on the video after reading the post...didn't even want to see what was in the video after seeing 'I like to torture animals'.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

^^ I didn't even want to enter the thread, afraid I wouldn't be able to stomach what the OP had to say but then I thought, if this person is really hurting animals, then someone has to try to reason with him.

Then, of course, as I took a minute to quickly skim the responses in the thread already I realized it was a joke...


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

ShinAkuma said:


> I can't help it. Since a kid I always had this uncontrollable feeling inside me that whenever I saw a cat or dog, I felt like torturing it. I need professional help. I would especially like to thank those on this site who claimed I was being cruel for trying to teach my dog to learn to get used to a portable fan. As you can see in the video, I put a very powerful fan (capable of causing winds of speeds of 100 mph+) in front of my dog's face on a hot summer day. I just can't stop torturing animals. Please don't report my video.


Please get professional help!! For the sake of the animals. At least you're 
admitting it and are willing to get help, but sorry I'm way too angry at you
to say anthing else.... Ending this post before I say something... :mum


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Arrested Development said:


> lol aww what a cute dog. Apparently some people didn't bother watching the video. Or looking at the screenshot. Or remembers the other thread that this refers to. It happens.


^^^^^
No I did not watch the video first, I read the post and that was enough for me to be concerned enough to reply.

It's people like this who make me even angrier because they think that animal abuse is something to joke about!!! Not ok!! :no

Plus I think he's being cocky and a smart arse by saying "I posted this to thank the people on this site, who claimed I was being cruel for trying to teach my dog to get used to a portable fan."

To the OP of this thread:-

Yes, your method of sticking it in a cage and putting the fan right in front of it was cruel, instead of using more effective, less confronting methods of desensitisation to the fan as I and many other posters in that thread suggested to you.

You didn't listen to what we had to say and seemed to have a really bad attitude about the whole thing. Please show a bit more respect for others in general. I know how to take a joke and I enjoy having a laugh, but in my opinion the OP's post wasn't funny.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

ShinAkuma said:


> Nah, it was meant for a few fools who claimed I was being cruel and evil to my dog on another post.


The video proves nothing in my opinion. Just because you got upset and found a smart way to get back at us doesn't make you right. Who knows
you may have even used one of our methods during the time between these posts!!! :teeth


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Haa funny sheeit. Let your inner psycho shine through :yay


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

strawberryjulius said:


> Unrelated photo of my cat.


Zomg, cute cute cute. Please most moar, we want moar! :teeth


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Omfg I couldn't even watch the whole video
SO SAD  

POOR DOGGIE,
GET HELP BRO!!! SERIOUSLY.
WHAT DID THE DOG DO TO YOU TO DESERVE THAT???

haha nah, cute dog...just chillin'


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

ShinAkuma said:


> did you just copy and paste that here? nice. i don't even torture animals fool, did you see the video?


I remember that thread about you locking your dog in and putting the fan on. I was horrified at the time and I think I was one of them who posted you should let your dog out asap.

You know, we once actually had someone here who tortured small animals. He talked about it in his posts. That might be why some of us reacted in the way we did.

I am glad to see your dog is fine. Hope you are well, too 

Lisa


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I torture my animals with a Pedi Paws. Getting their nails trimmed is more torture than locking a dog in his kennel and putting a fan on it. The whole joke is seeing people freak out over what is considered torture.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

My dog growls when she's content. When I pet her she growls each time. And if I stop petting her when she's really liking it she growls louder and then barks if I ignore her.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

By the way, I didn't watch the video but I gather the whole idea for the thread was a joke. Just not a very funny one.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

ShinAkuma said:


> As you can see in the video, I put a very powerful fan (capable of causing winds of speeds of 100 mph+) in front of my dog's face on a hot summer day. I just can't stop torturing animals. Please don't report my video.


Your video disgusts me. What perversion causes you to act this way? And you film your sick pleasure too!! Why? To inspire others to your level of depravity? The air is polluted and toxic already, and you seem to derive joy out of using a high powered fan to spray it all over your dog to speed up the process. Considering your twisted mind, I have no doubt you sprayed him with poison air for hours - the poor dog was too weak to even stand up.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Catherine Cavatica said:


> You didn't listen to what we had to say and seemed to have a really bad attitude about the whole thing. Please show a bit more respect for others in general. I know how to take a joke and I enjoy having a laugh, but in my opinion the OP's post wasn't funny.


I say this very little, but I agree.

Also, as a teenager I used to torture my cat, something I regret to this day, and I was glad I could mature and treat the poor with kindness in her old age and last years of her life.

Animal torture is nothing to joke about.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My dog would plop himself on the air conditioning vent - the one closest to the outdoor unit, with the most air. Yeah, he wuddn't foolin' no one! :lol


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Catherine Cavatica said:


> The video proves nothing in my opinion. Just because you got upset and found a smart way to get back at us doesn't make you right. Who knows
> you may have even used one of our methods during the time between these posts!!! :teeth


it proves you're an idiot, all you did in the other post is talk crap


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

You gave him a pillow for his head too! You are a very bad man!


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

........ wut 

Cant... tell... if... serious.

I take it watching the vid that the dog was very angry.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Love the bone pillow. Cute!


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

ShinAkuma said:


> it proves you're an idiot, all you did in the other post is talk crap


If I valued your opinion, I would be upset right now however, I don't therefore I'm not upset :b Honestly just grow up!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

^that was so mature :roll


Super cute dog+fan+pillow


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Aww I thought you were serious. That's a cute puppy!

Yeah, that is definitely a dog that is loved, and not abused!


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

aw1993 said:


> i hope you have enough self control not to do it...if not please get help...if you must, take it out on bugs, preferably mosquitos and spiders.


who are you to choose which animals are allowed to get tortured, killed, or eaten? Is it simply the size of the animal that determines this? I guess if animals killed humans then many midgets would be dead.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Does this thread not make anyone else extremely angry?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

aw1993 said:


> i hope you have enough self control not to do it...if not please get help...if you must, take it out on bugs, preferably mosquitos and spiders.


What? if you must torture then torture bugs? WTF! Really!



aw1993 said:


> i didn't say it was ok to torture but a lot of people kll bugs. so i'm just saying. i thought you were the one who likes to torture. i've never done it.


Killing and torturing are two different things. I kill mosquitos every night. I do not sit down and rip out their legs and wings first. Seriously, do some thinking!



Mercurochrome said:


> Does this thread not make anyone else extremely angry?


Yes, me.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Mercurochrome said:


> Does this thread not make anyone else extremely angry?


^^^^^^^^^^
Yes, it does!!!!!!! :mum :mum :mum
I'm an animal lover and in my opinion, animal torture is nothing to joke about!!!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

ShinAkuma said:


> who are you to choose which animals are allowed to get tortured, killed, or eaten? Is it simply the size of the animal that determines this? I guess if animals killed humans then many midgets would be dead.





Mercurochrome said:


> Does this thread not make anyone else extremely angry?





Catherine Cavatica said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> Yes, it does!!!!!!! :mum :mum :mum
> I'm an animal lover and in my opinion, animal torture is nothing to joke about!!!


Go to the OPs profile. Check his previous threads. There was one about him sitting his dog in front of a fan. It received pretty bad replies b/c people felt he was doing the dog harm. Obviously it got to the OP. Otherwise he would not have opened this thread with this kind of subject line. That thread and the reason for this thread has already been discussed in here.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

ShinAkuma said:


> who are you to choose which animals are allowed to get tortured, killed, or eaten? Is it simply the size of the animal that determines this? I guess if animals killed humans then many midgets would be dead.


Animals do kill humans. It's in their nature. "Midgets" have just an equal chance of an animal encounter when in an animal's domain and natural habitat. We as a highly developed and intelligent species have a choice.



Catherine Cavatica said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> Yes, it does!!!!!!! :mum :mum :mum
> I'm an animal lover and in my opinion, animal torture is nothing to joke about!!!


I'm also offended with the OP calling you an idiot, because in all correct sense, you are not the idiot in these threads.

Sarcasm about animal torture is not funny.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah was about to say, calling members here idiots and morons is pretty low and unwarranted.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Yeah was about to say, calling members here idiots and morons is pretty low and unwarranted.


but true


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

ShinAkuma said:


> but true


And therein lies your problem.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah, calling a someone an idiot is pretty uncool, dude. Doesn't matter if it's "true."


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

ShinAkuma said:


> but true


^^^^^^
Well if you believe it, it must be true!! :teeth :roll :blah :steam


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Count Down to thread closure Minus -5 seconds and counting. The OP should have known there would be people who would be offended,that's quite obvious. Calling people Idiots is just grounds to causing problems that are going to get your thread closed, the reactions your getting and your response are enough to get this thread closed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mercurochrome said:


> Does this thread not make anyone else extremely angry?


Annoyed - to the point where I.....

****Thread Lock Warning****
Go on about your business - there is nothing left to see here.


----------

